# A little help on deer



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Greetings, next fall I’m going back out to my wife’s parents in fountain green Utah. I would love to do a muzzleloader deer hunt while I’m out there. No Muleys here in TN haha. I would be in the central mountains nebo or manti. But I’m unsure of how to obtain tags for this area for muzzleloader general season deer? Is this for residents only? Do I need to apply in the spring or will these be available for over the counter tags in the summer? Any help or insight would be great! If anyone plans a trip to TN, I will be glad to give any info I have on putting you on big whitetails. Thanks for the help guys and gals.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Apply in the spring. Do you have any preference points? It will most likely take a few.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Applications open late January of next year. As a non resident, I would guess you could draw a Nebo muzzy tag with no preference points. I’d have to double check the draw odds to be sure, but residents can usually pull it with 0 points. I would choose Nebo over the manti, but mostly because I’m more familiar with Nebo. Your odds of shooting a ‘trophy’, going into it blind, aren’t great. But you should have opportunities to kill a buck if you are a semi decent hunter that stays off the paved Nebo loop road. There are some big deer in the unit, but they usually aren’t close to a road and they know how to stay alive. If you are seeing mtn goats, you are probably looking in the right spots


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Keep an eye on these pages. They will post dates on these sites. 
Good luck and enjoy your trip out.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/index.php/hunting/hunting-regulation.html
https://www.utah-hunt.com/(S(dwv3j2...3.1154423520.1574279197-1482349116.1541079528


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TennesseeGuy said:


> Greetings, next fall I'm going back out to my wife's parents in fountain green Utah.


Grew up hunting that area back in the old days.

-DallanC


----------



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the help, I’m fairly familiar with the area I’ve road it all and hiked some I usually come out a couple times a year. Hopefully I can figure out how to get drawn and make something happen. Thank you


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wasn't doing anything so I checked on the draw last year for the Central Mountains Nebo and found that they let out 10 non resident permits and there were 10 applicants and all 10 applicants drew a tag.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Actually the Non-Resident ML quota was around 60, but only 10 noresidents applied. So unless nonresident applications increase more than 6x, you will draw a Nebo ML tag. 

The Manti can produce as well. They didn't fill the Nonresident quota either, so unless there is an influx of applicants you can draw it next year too. 


I have never seen so many fawns as there were this year, along side lots of doe. If you don't know either unit then flip a coin and enjoy the hunt.
Apply in February.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Why was a question on Deer hunting in UTAH moved to this "Hunting outside of Utah" forum?

Mods, please move this back.


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Why was a question on Deer hunting in UTAH moved to this "Hunting outside of Utah" forum?
> 
> Mods, please move this back.
> 
> -DallanC


Someone's a little trigger happy!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Someone's a little trigger happy!


What has always annoyed me is really, no out of state hunting posts should ever be moved out of that Big Game forum. The description still to this day states:

"*Big game hunting *in Utah *and elsewhere* ? ask questions, share advice, general discussions"

-DallanC


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

they get moved over here where nobody sees them :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

I really appreciate all yalls help guys. Things are looking up! The in-laws place is basically in the nebo unit so that may be my best route. I have never hunted muleys but have killed plenty of deer here in the east side (huge difference) so I expect a sharp learning curve. Again I appreciate everyone for the help


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Most of the time hunting during the muzzle loader hunt is one of the best hunts that there is. It usually has good weather, the roads are still good, and there are usually a lot of deer hanging around before they start to head off of the mountain to their winter grounds. 

Even a novice just driving the roads should be able to pick up a nice little buck and with some effort he should be able to find a better one.


----------

